# Yogurt making attempt #1 FAIL



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I like homemade yogurt. It is generally easy to make, just add some of the culture to milk, hold it at 40C to about 50C long enough ( usually 12 hours) and you are done. 

You just have to make sure that everything is clean or rogue cultures can take over but I simply rinse my containers in boiling water to start, or at home would run them through a cycle in the dishwasher on the hottest setting.

I didn’t have any culture with me but tried anyway. I used some jars in my slow cooker to keep it at the right temperature and for culture tried a container of the cultured milk with live probiotic culture in it.

It turned but was very watery and must not be the right culture to create the firm yogurt I like. I’ll be heading back to Canada in July and will pick up some of the correct culture and try again.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> I like homemade yogurt. It is generally easy to make, just add some of the culture to milk, hold it at 40C to about 50C long enough ( usually 12 hours) and you are done.
> 
> You just have to make sure that everything is clean or rogue cultures can take over but I simply rinse my containers in boiling water to start, or at home would run them through a cycle in the dishwasher on the hottest setting.
> 
> ...


I like yogurt too. Looks like you might not have to wait till you return to Canada.
I found the yogurt starter stuff here at This Link. We use this particular shopping site quite frequently and have always had good luck with products and services.
Other places to try might be at the health food stores at the malls.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm going back in July so I'll just wait. (Got to meet the new grandson)

One thing I learned is you don't need much of the culture to start a batch. A packet typically is about 2 tablespoons worth and the instructions say use the whole thing. I typically get about 10 batches from a package, just takes a little while longer to complete.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I would presume the same as Sourdough Pancake mix - a small amount of your current mix is the starter for the next batch. 1st Wife used to make them, the only thing was that you had to keep up with it or you would lose it.

Fred


----------

